# Just got Heartfelt beads



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey I just received my new heartfelt beads in their new case, and it seems like it came about 70% charged? Its difficult to tell but there are definately more clear beads than white ones. It doesnt mention anything about whether or not to charge it up before putting it in for the first time. Do they usually come charged enough to perform effectively??


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Just curious, what is the proper method for charging them?

Distilled water, I presume? Do you soak them, spray it on them and mix, squirt on them?

I have no clue?

Q


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

If your humidity is high or good leave them the way they are. If it is low it wont hurt to add some water. I used distilled water, I think that is what the say you have to use too. I just a small plastic syringe and just spray water into the beads.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

If 70% of the beads are hydrated then leave them as they are. Do not add anymore distilled water unless it is necessary. Put them in your humi and give it a few weeks. Humidity should be stabilized. If humidity is still high then give them more time, if humidity is low then spray the beads will distilled water.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

I use a small spray bottle that that held eyeglass spray Karl. I read that they can crack if you pour the distilled water on them. Supposedly they still work fine, but if I can help it I would rather not have a bunch of cracked beads.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tarks said:


> If 70% of the beads are hydrated then leave them as they are. Do not add anymore distilled water unless it is necessary. Put them in your humi and give it a few weeks. Humidity should be stabilized. If humidity is still high then give them more time, if humidity is low then spray the beads will distilled water.


Right on target here. Beads are pretty reliable and will work when they are 70-80% hydrated. As was said here just let them sit and do their job. Best way to hydrate is to use a sprayer and if you get the containers ( which I am going to do next time ) all you do is recharge them with distilled water and you're good. Damn near idiot proof.

As was asked,,use distilled water.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

if ur humi is not excatly at 70 % after a few days, dont panic it will get there. it took me about 12 days for it to finally hit the 65%.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

I put them in a tupperware thing with a small bowl of DW and close the lid. This takes awhile, though.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

My Heartfelt beads came with instructions, they're the ones that come in a container. Put distilled water on a plate or in a bowl, put the bead container in and let them soak it up. Worked fine for me, and that was basically putting the beads directly in water.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

OK, mine arrived today. 1 lb of 65% beads and a mesh bag.

I have a LARGE syringe at home, and I drew up 25ccs of distilled water, per the instructions.

I put about 1/3 of the beads in a tupperware dish and squirted 1/3 of water on them... mixed. Repeated with each remaining 1/3. Mixed all together... stirred, and then stuck in mesh bag.

My Refrigerador has been stable at 65 degrees and 56% humidity for 4 days now (with some empty cedar boxes inside).

I stick the mesh bag on a shelf. Within 3 minutes, the hygrometer was reading 65%.

Cool!

Now all I need is my fan, and I am set.

Q


----------



## ericdriscoll (Jan 4, 2009)

You can't go wrong with these.


----------



## Madurofiend (Dec 6, 2009)

i changed over to the beads after a friend recommended them. its a set it and forget it thing, pretty much. i wish i would of found them sooner.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I am curious about re-charging the beads in the mesh bags. Do you take them out and spread them to spray or just spray the bag?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

minicooper said:


> I put them in a tupperware thing with a small bowl of DW and close the lid. This takes awhile, though.


 This BOTL has cracked the code. This IS THE BEST METHOD!

Everyone else, be sure you dont do anything that could rinse the salts off the beads!


----------



## R10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Jenady said:


> I am curious about re-charging the beads in the mesh bags. Do you take them out and spread them to spray or just spray the bag?


I use a spray bottle (garden store walmart) with distilled water - spray the bag and dry the exterior with paper towel. Make sure to "move" the beads around in the bag so that you get to the ones in the middle. I prefer the bags as I can see the beads better than in the tubes - and know how many (apprx) that I've "charged".


----------



## E13CTRIC (Dec 15, 2009)

judging by prices and quality, where would i wanna buy the beads exactly?


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Heartfelt Industries | Cigar Humidification | Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads | Quality Cigar Accessories


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

minicooper said:


> I put them in a tupperware thing with a small bowl of DW and close the lid. This takes awhile, though.


_*How long does this take???*_

I did the same thing and its been about 24hrs and doesn't seam to have changed the beads nor is much of the DW gone from the glass. I have waited a few months for the beads and don't want to wait another month b4 I can use them. And I don't want to screw them up by impropper set-up.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> _*How long does this take???*_
> 
> I did the same thing and its been about 24hrs and doesn't seam to have changed the beads nor is much of the DW gone from the glass. I have waited a few months for the beads and don't want to wait another month b4 I can use them. And I don't want to screw them up by impropper set-up.


Unless you have extra bead tubes or pucks, I dont see how taking your beads out to let them sit with water next to them for a long time is good for your humidor's humidification...I mean what does your humi have in it in the meantime? This would work if you had an extra set that was recharging while your first set is working...

This is all unnessasary because all you have to do is pour a little water on the beads untill they are 70 percent saturated...NO RUNOFF!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Just buy a mini spray bottle at Walmart in the travel supply section ( where they sell travel-sized shampoos and deodorants) and mist them with distilled water


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

The only thing I dont like about misting the bead tubes is you get allot of water everywhere...and some of this water might have some of the salts that the beads have on them...After doing this for years your beads might not have enough salts on them to work correctly (I think)...So just get a squirt bottle with a sharp point to squirt the water through the small holes of the bead tubes... Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories

There is a squirt bottle for 1.99 on this site


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Qball said:


> Just buy a mini spray bottle at Walmart in the travel supply section ( where they sell travel-sized shampoos and deodorants) and mist them with distilled water


Im going to put mine in a dish and pantyhose... Would this meathod work well for that???


----------

